# 2019 East Coast Cruze/Sonic Meet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey guys!

There is a big east coast cruze meet up happening on the weekend of june 29th in Pasadena, MD
below is the facebook event link where you can find out more info! hope to see you all there!
https://www.facebook.com/events/467000727171312/


----------

